# A warning about Jo Meister and River Run Goldens



## chwtom (Feb 25, 2011)

I have an update on my puppy and River Run Goldens, and unfortunately I would no longer recommend working with Jo Meister.

When I first talked to Jo about her last remaining pup, she said she was 10 weeks old and had a level bite, but that it wouldn't cause her any problems.

Shortly after she arrived, I took her to the vet, who said she had a pretty significant underbite, but that we'd have to wait and see how it looked as she grew. 

Her bite problems are now pretty severe. We have taken her to 3 vets and 2 vet dentists, and all agree that significant and costly work needs to be done on her mouth. When I first called Jo about the problems and to ask her advice, her first words were "that's not how it was when she left". She's been defensive since. She has chosen not to believe anything any of my vets or vet dentists have said about our pup, despite me sending her pictures and all vet records. She disagreed with the plan before hearing what all the problems were, seeing the pictures, or seeing the records. She has implied that we don't care about our puppy because we are listening to our experts and getting surgery.

She has refused to refund any of the $1500 I paid for the puppy. If this was an inexpensive puppy, or the problems were unforseeable, I could understand. But we paid a lot of money for our puppy, and she specifically said this would not cause her any problems.

Jo was great to deal with when things were going fine, but as soon as problems developed she became defensive and evasive. She does not accept responsibility when one of her breedings has problems. I cannot recommend her to anyone, and I would use caution using one of her dogs in breeding as there is at least one case of a significant malformation.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I understand that it would be nice if she would refund some money that you could then apply toward the surgery costs, but unless it is in the puppy contract...She really is under no 'obligation' to do so.

Dont get me wrong it would be nice if she did offer to help financially...and it would be nice if she were more sympathetic...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> I understand that it would be nice if she would refund some money that you could then apply toward the surgery costs, but unless it is in the puppy contract...She really is under no 'obligation' to do so.
> 
> Dont get me wrong it would be nice if she did offer to help financially...and it would be nice if she were more sympathetic...


I agree...

Teeth and bite aren't things that breeders screen for. Yes, they breed dogs with correct bite, but obviously not every puppy gets that perfect scissors bite. The thing is, you can't tell what the bite will be like at 8 weeks of age. You might have an idea based on those sharp little puppy teeth, but only with time and when adult teeth come in do you know for sure. Breeders, even good breeders, don't have a crystal ball. I can understand your frustration and sadness and I sympathize with you and your situation but it is unfair to drag someone's name in the mud like this. What exactly is the medical terminology for Ruby's bite? How is it affecting her daily life? I'm just trying to get an idea of the problem. Is it a very severe undershot jaw?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Was $1500.00 "pet" price? If so, that's really steep, IMO. If _not, _and you purchased a show puppy, she should rebate you to pet price, at the very least. And since this is an issue that can affect quality of life, as a breeder I would definitely help with medical costs, and be very closely looking at dentition in my breedings...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There is a similar thread under "River Run".


----------

